# New puppy cannot poop. Help don't know what to do...



## dmanor (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got a new Yorkshire Terrier puppy on Friday, almost a week ago. She was born 12/19/10, so she is just over 8 weeks old. When we first got her we could see that she tries to poop but nothing comes out. If it does come out it is very small and just stays stick to her hair on her behind. She will walk around in a pooping crouch trying to poop and nothing will come out, or just a small piece of poop that stays stuck in her behind. I have use a baby wipe to clean it up for her.

I have already taken her to our Vet three times already. The last two times they gave her a Enema and the last time they showed us a lot of poop that came out. That same night when we brought her home after the second enema, she did a good poop and we were all excited. Per the vet's instruction we have been given her some lactose for making the poop soft.
But the next day same thing is going on. She is trying to poop and nothing is coming out.

Her diet has been canned Science Diet. We have change her diet to just boiled chicken and still no changes.

I hate to have to give her an enema every other day. 

When she tries to poop, the hole where the poop comes out, seems that that hole gets pushed out like a trumpet.

I feel sad for her and 

The vet does not know why she is not pooping. 

Any ideas would be very helpful...

Thanks


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

first of all, i'd switch her food. science diet is over priced and not worth the hype regardless of what your vet tells you (unless otherwise prescribed, obviously!)

try feeding her canned pumpkin (regular pumpkin, not pie filling) or perhaps discuss a fiber supplement with your vet. has she gotten into anything that could perhaps cause blockage? does her 'rear' area look normal?


----------



## dmanor (Feb 25, 2010)

That is what the owner told us she was feeding her. We are giving her small pieces of chicken that we boiled and is very soft.
I will try to by some pumpkin tomorrow. Several web sites mentions this. Her rear area looks normal now, but when she is trying to poop, it looks like the hole is on top of a small ridge. I read that Olive oil might help and just gave her a bit to see if this helps.
I'm not sure it could be something blocking inside of her, cause when she got those enema, especially the second time there was a lot of poop that the vet showed me. 
Some of it was pretty black. Thanks for your time.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

hm, i'm not a vet, but black feces is usually an indication of partially digested blood or means it came from the upper GI tract. 

i'm assuming you had a fecal test done at the vet to rule out worms/parasites? parasites may cause bleeding, but not normally constipation. i'm not too sure.

try mixing the chicken with some white rice. it definitely cuts down on money per meal and is very bland to aide in GI upsets. green beans (no salt/sodium) are also a great source of fiber.

i'm sorry i can't be more of a help -- hope she's better soon!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Constipation is normally a symptom of a serious problem and I agree the black stools can be from blood. If your vet doesn't find the problem soon, I would suggest checking with a different one. 

I would not complicate the problem with a food switch at this time. Puppies often don't tolerate food switches at first. I see Science Diet as one more over hyped, over priced food that will provide your dogs with good nutrition. I would eventually replace it with a common brand of kibble, perhaps sticking to a lamb and rice formula. 

Don't give it a laxative. Even the canned pumpkin or a new food could cause problems due to excessive pressure above a blockage. The more I think about this, it is time to let the vet know she is still having the problem. If he isn't ready to take a more aggressive approach, such as X-Rays, find a vet that is. Don't let this go into the weekend.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

cooked chicken only is not a good diet for a pup the age of yours. Your pup needs more bulk in the diet. The pumpkin is a great suggestion. Check out Steve's Real Food For Dogs 

Or you can explore how to make a nutritious home made diet for your little girl.

I would also encourage water consumption. You can put a tiny amount of broth or unsweetened fruit juice in the water to encourage her to drink. It only take a very small amount in the water, a tablespoon or so in the bowl.

You also need to do a sanitary trim around her anus so that the feces don't stick to her.

DO NOT cut the hair at the end of the vulva. This is like a "wick" for lack of a better term that will keep the urine from getting so much in her breeches.

So, in a nutshell: More bulk in the diet, more water in the diet, a BETTER diet, and get a good trim done on her so nothing sticks where it should not.

Good luck!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I really get tired of the homemade and raw suggestions in EVERY food thread. They are not a good idea. They certainly won't fix an obstructed bowel. 

http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/jan05/050115ww.asp

http://www.avma.org/avmacollections/obesity_dogs/javma_219_5_601.pdf


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

OK but maybe I'm the only one sitting here thinking colitis? Black poo usually means blood in it, straining with out producing poo is also an indicator, as is the paretial rectal prolapse (trumpet) that happens when they try to poo. Dogs do not have Hemorrhoids and the colon is the last stop on the way out. Blood could be in the stool from straining so hard to get poo out and irritation the intestinal wall, if the dog is not running a temperature, and hasn't vomited, it is likely not a partial/blockage.

I would ask the vet for a prescription for metronidazole (flagyl) and give 1-2 ml of Mylanta liquid original and 1-50 mg tab flagyl 2x a day and I bet in 3 days you'll start seeing progress. Most dogs start to respond with in the first 24 hrs.

I've had a crappy vet week this week. Tuesday was spend in the vets office with my toy fox Benny with prolapsed rectum, bloody stool, lack of appetite, and GI sensitivity (any time you picked him up he'd scream if you wern't under his rib cage). He was diagnosed with Colitis and given this regimin to start treating it and now this morning he is back to his normal bounch self.

BTW colitis is caused most commonly by stress. I know this bodes true in Benny's case as he is a rescue that spend 3 years (half his life) in a cat carreir and is an anxious little fellow. Diet can be a factor but I would suggest googling it to find out more and see how it fits your situation. I think after 3 attempts if your vet can't find the problem it's time for a new vet.


----------



## dmanor (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks you all for your advice and info.
Today she is worse, not eating and still no poop.
I made another appointment with a different vet. When the last vet threw her hands in the air and said I don't know why she is not pooping i felt it is time to go someone else.
I will print this and see what the vet says.
Thanks.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, colitis is one possibility. I usually don't suggest diagnoses. A good vet doesn't need my help.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

please keep us posted 
jamie


----------



## dmanor (Feb 25, 2010)

We took her to a new vet. He was much better. He was able to disloged the poop from her behind and several poop eventually came out. He noticed that the poop is dark, which means blood. So he gave us some medication, amoxil, to cure the infection. He also gave us some K1 cream to rub on her behind every few hours to keep it from drying up. He also told us to just give her some Gerbers Baby food, the chicken and turquy only. He wants us to give her only 1/3 of a jar 3 times a day to keep the poop down, so the rear can heal.
She is looking fine right now, playful. She also is eating the food when we give it to her.

This morning she did poop a good size poop.

We are still holding our breath, but it looks much better right now.

Thanks to all.

Will keep you posted if it all clears up in the next few days.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

dmanor said:


> I just got a new Yorkshire Terrier puppy on Friday, almost a week ago. She was born 12/19/10, so she is just over 8 weeks old. When we first got her we could see that she tries to poop but nothing comes out. If it does come out it is very small and just stays stick to her hair on her behind. She will walk around in a pooping crouch trying to poop and nothing will come out, or just a small piece of poop that stays stuck in her behind. I have use a baby wipe to clean it up for her.
> 
> I have already taken her to our Vet three times already. The last two times they gave her a Enema and the last time they showed us a lot of poop that came out. That same night when we brought her home after the second enema, she did a good poop and we were all excited. Per the vet's instruction we have been given her some lactose for making the poop soft.
> But the next day same thing is going on. She is trying to poop and nothing is coming out.
> ...


Awww..poor thing.

If the vet has ruled out medical reasons, I would DEFINITELY switch her food.

Until she is regular, give her some wet food. Also, as suggested by other posters, give her some canned pumpkin (NOT PUMPKIN PIE filling! Plain canned pumpkin!). Also, a little plain yogurt can help; like a teaspoon for a pup this small.

I wouldn't do all of this at once, though. You want to know what is working and if you introduce too amny food chnages at once she may have a reaction and you won't know what caused it.

I personally would give her some wet food of a good brand (Blue buffalo, etc...). If she handles that well, and still no good results with pooping, try a spoon ful of pumpkin. If she handles that well, mix that with the wet food.

Once she is regular, you can resume a normal diet of a better quality food. It sounds like your pup may have constipation issues, so giving wet food mixed with dry might be necessary long term. And giving pumpkin once a day is a healthy additive.

I would switch her food immediately. And I would give her wet (not the whole can...give a few teaspoons to see if this gets things moving. If your pup tolerates this new food well, add the pumkin. Remember: One new food at a time! You need to know what will be tolerated....if all goes well with one food for a few days, add the newer one for a few days, etc....

Good luck to you.

Denise


----------

